# Which university is the cheapest in the USA for international students?



## shanelowney (Jan 23, 2020)

Need valuable suggestions?


----------



## Malam (Apr 16, 2020)

US Medical Schools don't accept foreign students. Assuming you're talking about colleges which award BS degrees, the cheapest path would be to find a state university in this list which you can afford and which are good for what you want to study, and then attend a community college in the state and then transfer to the university to complete your bachelor's degree: The Cheapest U.S. Colleges for International Students | Cappex


----------



## Malam (Apr 16, 2020)

If you want to go to an Ivy League college, these community colleges have agreements with Cornell:Transfer Agreement Search Results


----------



## shanelowney (Jan 23, 2020)

Great, thanks for sharing your valuable knowledge. I want to know more about all saints university SVG most of the students prefers me this university also the universities you shared are well reputed.


----------

